# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  Make Something Ducky 2015 (Communauté CPC)

## Taro

Salut à tous,

Ce topic est en chantier. Nous réfléchissons actuellement à l'organisation d'une GameJam, en complément à celle "officielle" organisée par le magazine.

Voir le topic : Make Something Horrible 2015.
Les posts relatifs aux gagnants commencent page 14, et s'en suivent les premiers échanges au sujet d'une deuxième Jam organisée par nos soins.

Un sondage a lieu pour se décider sur pas mal de points importants.
Un tableur en ligne est là pour vous permettre de compléter quelques infos à votre sujet.

Ce topic sera mis à jour quand des décisions auront été fixées.

----------


## rduburo

celui qui gagne choisit le thème suivant  ::):

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Merci taronyu pour la création du topic  ::):  

Un mois devrait être suffisant en effet. Et on sait que si on a deux mois pour le faire, beaucoup attendront le deuxième mois pour commencer!

Par contre, il ne faudrait pas qu'il y ait une GameJam chaque mois car ce serait la désertion assurée (une tous les deux ou trois mois par exemple ?). Pour ma part, après celle de CPC, j'ai eu besoin de quelques semaines de creux avant de m'amuser à nouveau à programmer (d'autres occupations et aussi pas envie de recommencer un projet juste après).

Et pas mal ton idée, rduburo! Comme ça on se battra juste pour la première idée.  :;):

----------


## Louck

Oula doucement oui. Si j'ai dit que la gamejam pourrait se faire vers octobre/novembre à la base, c'est surtout que nous puissions nous reposer de la précédente (et les vacances bordel§).

Sinon l'idée de rduburo n'est pas mauvaise, mais est-ce que cela ne va pas faciliter le travail du gagnant s'il reparticipe de nouveau ? De plus, est-ce que son thème est intéressant ? Est-ce qu'il permet d'avoir des résultats intéressants tout en motivant les développeurs à produire ces jeux ?

Organiser un jam en deux semaines alors que nous n'avons aucune idée du nombre de participants, avec que thème, avec quel outil et quels règles, c'est un peu court.


Fixons déjà les règles dans un premier temps, et de comment sélectionner un thème et/ou contrainte.

----------


## bilbo10

Je passe juste pour vous dire que si vous organisez ça, je participerais probablement  ::): 

Par contre, je vous laisse organiser, c'est pas dans mes cordes, surtout que j'ai jamais participé à une GameJam ^^'

----------


## DvykKiep

Si je peux me permettre une petite remarque. Organiser une Jam, c'est une chose, mais offrir de la visibilité aux participants en est une autre.
Quand on fait un jeu pour une jam, c'est pour qu'il soit joué, donc on a tendance à choisir les jams, qui offre le plus de visibilité et d'échos aux jeux créés.

Ludum Dare, Global Game Jam, 7DFPS... ont tous eut une bonne couverture média sur les sites de jeux indés.
Make Something Horrible était organisé par Canard PC, donc on savait un retour potentiel sur les jeux.

Je tiens juste à vous signaler, que si vous voulez des participants et des jeux crées, il faut pas tant des "récompenses" à gagner, que des joueurs qui vont être au courant de l’existence des jeux de la Jam et qui voudront les essayer...

----------


## Taro

> celui qui gagne choisit le thème suivant


Honnêtement, je ne suis pas pour. Pas par mauvais-perdant-isme, mais plus parce que ça me parait facile comme raccourci, et un peu injuste pour les jams suivantes.




> Merci taronyu pour la création du topic  
> 
> Un mois devrait être suffisant en effet. Et on sait que si on a deux mois pour le faire, beaucoup attendront le deuxième mois pour commencer!
> 
> Par contre, il ne faudrait pas qu'il y ait une GameJam chaque mois car ce serait la désertion assurée (une tous les deux ou trois mois par exemple ?). Pour ma part, après celle de CPC, j'ai eu besoin de quelques semaines de creux avant de m'amuser à nouveau à programmer (d'autres occupations et aussi pas envie de recommencer un projet juste après).
> 
> Et pas mal ton idée, rduburo! Comme ça on se battra juste pour la première idée.


De rien, ça m'a fait plaisir de lancer le topic.

En fait je pensais qu'on pourrait en organiser une ou deux dans l'année, par exemple, la Make Something Ducky Summer et/ou la Winter. Trop classe !  ::o: 




> Oula doucement oui. Si j'ai dit que la gamejam pourrait se faire vers octobre/novembre à la base, c'est surtout que nous puissions nous reposer de la précédente (et les vacances bordel§).
> 
> Sinon l'idée de rduburo n'est pas mauvaise, mais est-ce que cela ne va pas faciliter le travail du gagnant s'il reparticipe de nouveau ? De plus, est-ce que son thème est intéressant ? Est-ce qu'il permet d'avoir des résultats intéressants tout en motivant les développeurs à produire ces jeux ?
> 
> Organiser un jam en deux semaines alors que nous n'avons aucune idée du nombre de participants, avec que thème, avec quel outil et quels règles, c'est un peu court.
> 
> 
> Fixons déjà les règles dans un premier temps, et de comment sélectionner un thème et/ou contrainte.


On est d'accord, j'aime pas trop l'idée du choix du thème par le gagnant précédent.

Pour l'organisation on est pas pressés. Mettons que les gens soient d'accord avec ma proposition (une ou deux, Summer et/ou Winter), dans ce cas la Summer c'est un peu tard et il nous reste donc la Winter, Noël étant une période chargée, au final c'est plus sur les mois de Janvier ou Février qu'on devrait le faire. Ça nous en laisse du temps !  :^_^: 

Je suis d'accord pour qu'on fixe les règles. J'ai une petite idée qui germe pour faciliter les décisions, ça va venir.  ::): 




> Je passe juste pour vous dire que si vous organisez ça, je participerais probablement 
> 
> Par contre, je vous laisse organiser, c'est pas dans mes cordes, surtout que j'ai jamais participé à une GameJam ^^'


Je pense que c'est dans les cordes de tout le monde, je vois (personnellement) bien plus ça comme une jam "maison", bon enfant, que comme un truc officiel et strict.
En contrepartie j'en attendrais une bonne ambiance et des participants qui testent les jeux des autres et font des retours constructifs...




> Si je peux me permettre une petite remarque. Organiser une Jam, c'est une chose, mais offrir de la visibilité aux participants en est une autre.
> Quand on fait un jeu pour une jam, c'est pour qu'il soit joué, donc on a tendance à choisir les jams, qui offre le plus de visibilité et d'échos aux jeux créés.
> 
> Ludum Dare, Global Game Jam, 7DFPS... ont tous eut une bonne couverture média sur les sites de jeux indés.
> Make Something Horrible était organisé par Canard PC, donc on savait un retour potentiel sur les jeux.
> 
> Je tiens juste à vous signaler, que si vous voulez des participants et des jeux crées, il faut pas tant des "récompenses" à gagner, que des joueurs qui vont être au courant de l’existence des jeux de la Jam et qui voudront les essayer...


Je l'ai expliqué un peu plus haut, je ne vois pas du tout ça comme ça.
Après, rien ne nous empêche de gagner en notoriété, mais personnellement je préfèrerais largement une jam modeste, "limitée à CPC" (pas strictement, mais vous voyez ce que je veux dire) et joyeuse où que tout le monde y teste un peu les trucs des autres pour rigoler que c'est beau.

----------


## Fenrir

D'ailleurs comment élire le gagnant ? Un vote ouvert à tous ou restreint ?

----------


## Taro

C'est une bonne question, je devrais l'ajouter dans le formulaire que je viens juste de terminer  ::sad:: 

En attendant on peut toujours faire nos choix sur les autres points auxquels j'ai pensé : LIEN DU SONDAGE.

----------


## Fenrir

On ne peut pas valider le questionnaire si on ne veut rien imposer à la fin (dimension et outils)... :/

----------


## Louck

Surtout que c'est pas du tout intéressant, voir contre-productif, de vouloir faire des jam qui font des restrictions techniques.....

----------


## Grhyll

Pareil que Fenrir, j'ai coché une des deux cases pour pouvoir valider, mais je comptais les laisser toutes les deux vides !

Du coup moi je trouve que c'est une chouette idée, cette petite jam entre nous !

Là où ça risque d'être dur, comme quelqu'un l'a dit sur l'autre topic, c'est que cette fois-ci ça ne sera pas une "Make Something Horrible" game jam ; et si certains dans le coin ont un talent indéniable pour les aspects artistiques de la chose, d'autres (comme moi  ::):  ) en sont complètement dénués, disons en graphisme/modélisation, par exemple  ::P:  Ce qui serait sympa, c'est de se mettre par équipes, comme dans les jams plus classiques, avec des postes de GD/graphismes/musique/programmation (postes cumulables par les gens multitalentueux) ; le souci de ça, c'est qu'on est pas méga nombreux, et on va vite se retrouver avec 3 jeux participants au total... D'autant que l'avantage de Make Something Horrible, c'était le cadre un peu officiel, très motivant, pas seulement la carotte de gagner un truc / d'être publié dans le magazine, mais surtout l'idée de participer aux côtés d'autres gens à un concours de notre canard préféré. Avec cette nouvelle jam, comme ça a déjà été dit plus haut, on aura une visibilité quasi-nulle (ce qui ne nous empêche certes pas de publier notre création ailleurs), un cadre assez flou, pas de jury... Du coup passer un mois à bosser sur un jeu pour un résultat quasi nul (ce qui après tout est arrivé à une bonne moitié des participants de Make Something Horrible, mais on le savait pas au moment du concours), j'ai peur que ce soit un peu démotivant.
Ceci dit, c'est pas un no-go pour autant, il faut juste le savoir dès le début, et se dire que c'est juste une jam dans une ambiance bon enfant, pour le simple plaisir de créer un petit jeu, sans aucune pression (ce qui n'est qu'à moitié une bonne chose). 

Voilà, je fais pas vraiment avancer le débat, c'était juste mes réflexions en vrac ^^

----------


## Taro

Zut, j'avais pas fait gaffe. J'ai rectifié en ajout un choix.

L'idée des rôles et des équipes ce serait sympa, j'avais même vu germer dans ma tête l'idée de tous participer à un même projet  ::P: 

Continuez à faire valser les idées !

Vous pensez quoi de mes superbes noms de jams ? "Make Something Ducky Summer" et "Winter" ?  :Cigare:

----------


## bilbo10

Questionnaire rempli o/

Par contre, pour le moment j'ai pas trop d'idées pour faire avancer la réflexion, donc je vais me "contenter" de lire ce que vous proposez :/

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Pareil que Fenrir, j'ai coché une des deux cases pour pouvoir valider, mais je comptais les laisser toutes les deux vides !
> 
> Du coup moi je trouve que c'est une chouette idée, cette petite jam entre nous !
> 
> Là où ça risque d'être dur, comme quelqu'un l'a dit sur l'autre topic, c'est que cette fois-ci ça ne sera pas une "Make Something Horrible" game jam ; et si certains dans le coin ont un talent indéniable pour les aspects artistiques de la chose, d'autres (comme moi  ) en sont complètement dénués, disons en graphisme/modélisation, par exemple  Ce qui serait sympa, c'est de se mettre par équipes, comme dans les jams plus classiques, avec des postes de GD/graphismes/musique/programmation (postes cumulables par les gens multitalentueux) ; le souci de ça, c'est qu'on est pas méga nombreux, et on va vite se retrouver avec 3 jeux participants au total... D'autant que l'avantage de Make Something Horrible, c'était le cadre un peu officiel, très motivant, pas seulement la carotte de gagner un truc / d'être publié dans le magazine, mais surtout l'idée de participer aux côtés d'autres gens à un concours de notre canard préféré. Avec cette nouvelle jam, comme ça a déjà été dit plus haut, on aura une visibilité quasi-nulle (ce qui ne nous empêche certes pas de publier notre création ailleurs), un cadre assez flou, pas de jury... Du coup passer un mois à bosser sur un jeu pour un résultat quasi nul (ce qui après tout est arrivé à une bonne moitié des participants de Make Something Horrible, mais on le savait pas au moment du concours), j'ai peur que ce soit un peu démotivant.
> Ceci dit, c'est pas un no-go pour autant, il faut juste le savoir dès le début, et se dire que c'est juste une jam dans une ambiance bon enfant, pour le simple plaisir de créer un petit jeu, sans aucune pression (ce qui n'est qu'à moitié une bonne chose). 
> 
> Voilà, je fais pas vraiment avancer le débat, c'était juste mes réflexions en vrac ^^


  Ça reste une Jam, on va pas exigé des graphismes de fou, heureusement. Y'aura surement rien à gagner quoiqu'on pourrait chercher quelques clés steam pour offrir un petit lot.

---------- Post added at 14h23 ---------- Previous post was at 14h17 ----------




> Vous pensez quoi de mes superbes noms de jams ? "Make Something Ducky Summer" et "Winter" ?


J'en pense que t'es pas doué en nom de jam !  ::P:

----------


## Fenrir

> J'en pense que t'es pas doué en nom de jam !


De toute façon depuis que ça c'est pris :
http://jeanclaudevanjam.com/
Il n'y a plus moyen de faire mieux....

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Ah ah énorme!

----------


## Gwargl

Sympathique comme idée ! En tant que salarié procrastinateur, un délai d'un mois me semble raisonnable, tant qu'on a le choix dans la technologie. Ça serait bête de buter sur un aspect trivial d'un moteur qu'on ne connait pas forcement. Après faudrait pas que ça tombe dans une mauvaise période comme ces derniers temps. 
Mais c'est le jeu.

----------


## raaaahman

Nom de Jam? Je peux proposer? Allez j'le fait quand même:

Le *Jam Pôle*, et on décline pour avoir le thème:
-Jam Pôle Deux
-Jam Pôle Hard
-Jam Pôle Hisse
-Jam Pôle Potes
-Jam Pôle Emploi
-Jam Pôle Tron
...

Et une fois par an il y a le *Jam Pôle GOTYE* qui n'a pas de thème assigné, mais où chacun/chaque équipe développe le brouillon de quelqu'un d'autre.  ::P: 

Sinon pour en faire une l'été et une l'hiver: *Les Canard si chauds* et *Cold Of Ducky* (Ou Fall of Ducky si c'est l'automne).

Ou alors par nom de thème:
-Pirates des Canaries
-La mare aux trousses
-Ducky Horror Show
-Jam Iroquois
-Les bronzés font de l'ASCII
...

----------


## Taro

C'est vrai que je manque d'originalité. Hum, y'a de l'idée chez raaahman !

Ma sélection de favoris :
- Cold / Fall of Ducky
- Pirates des Canaries
- Les bronzés font de l'ASCII

A la limite on peut s'oganiser ça sur genre octobre ou novembre et en faire la Fall of Ducky 2015.

Sinon idées en vrac :
- Des idées tournantes. Ensemble on pond quelques concepts débiles (sous forme de pitch, ex : "Un canard humaniste contraint de nettoyer plusieurs niveaux à coups de karcher", "Un lapin bouddhiste doit passer les différents paliers de la tour de pise"...) et ensuite on tire au sort un sujet pour chaque équipe.
- Il nous faudrait si quelqu'un a la motiv un petit site sympa pour organiser / trier / remplir des fiches par canard. Je crains en dév web perso. Genre si je devais faire ma fiche y'aurai genre pseudo = taronyu26, role = developpeur, spé = gameplay, moteurs connus = unity/C# UE4/C++... On pourrait parcourir les fiches, trier par "métier" ou mot-clé, voire même renseigner aussi les équipes et y associer les personnes. Bon ben tant qu'à faire un site complet de A à Z pour nos jam.

---------- Post added at 23h11 ---------- Previous post was at 22h35 ----------

En attendant un éventuel et futur système plus complet, voici ma Fiche Canard.

_Je recenserai toutes les fiches de ce genre dans le premier post du topic dans une future version, permettant un accès assez rapide.
Je pourrai éventuellement les ranger par catégorie._

* taronyu26*
 

Catégorie principale : Programmation
Catégorie secondaire : 3D

C++ avec ICE (Ice Cube Engine, basé sur SFML/OpenGL)C++ avec Unreal Engine 4C# avec Unity3DUn peu de création 3D, nettement moins en 2D

Le fait que je fasse pas mal de 3D pour des résultats pas trop dégueu, et que certains de mes trucs 2D/3D convenaient même parfois mieux que ce que faisaient certains graphistes, m'ont valu dans ma formation en école de JV le surnom de "prograph", contraction de prog' et graph'.
J'aime les pizzas.

----------


## klmp200

Je veux bien vous bricoler un site internet pour référencer les fiches des participants si ça ne gène personne que je le fasse en python

----------


## Taro

Aucune objection à faire pour ma part  :^_^:

----------


## klmp200

Du coup faut penser à comment financer l'hébergement du site

----------


## Taro

Je loue déjà un serveur avec un collègue, donc je me vois mal en prendre un autre pour ce site. Le truc c'est que les hébergements gratuits se font rares.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Sinon on fait une page sur itch.io et puis voilà.
Perso j'aime autant programmation que graphisme et souhaite gérer les deux donc je la jouerai solo si je fais la Jam  ::):

----------


## Taro

Sinon on se contente du "système de fiches" que j'ai proposé.
J'aime bien également faire un peu de tout, mais bosser en équipe c'est plus enrichissant.

----------


## Grhyll

Allez, je me motive à retaper ce que j'avais posté il y a quelques jours et qui a disparu dans le néant suite à la maintenance (de toute façon c'était pas clair, je crois).

Quelques idées en vrac en fait :

- Avoir seulement une équipe par thème : un thème est choisi, une équipe est constituée (avec des gens qui n'ont pas choisi le thème), et c'est parti pour une semaine/un mois/deux mois de développement, avec un petit jeu à la clé que tout le forum pourra tester dans la bonne humeur ! Si on a un rythme régulier et des sorties pas trop perraves, CPC voudra peut-être même mentionner les jeux dans un petit encart !

- Créer des équipes de façon un peu aléatoire : on fait nos fiches en mettant tous les trucs qu'on se sent capable de gérer, pis par exemple on s'inscrit sur le topic du prochain thème, et quand ça démarre les participants sont tirés au sort parmi les inscrits pour faire une/plusieurs équipes où tous les postes sont pourvus (en s'arrangeant bien sûr pour que tout le monde passe à un moment ou un autre, que ce soit pas toujours les mêmes qui passent pendant que d'autres attendent à jamais).

- S'hyperspécialiser : on aime tous plus ou moins avoir un max de contrôles sur une création, mais en même temps on est entre gens sympas, on peut se faire confiance ! Du coup, si dans ma fiche j'ai mis que j'étais prog/GD/musicien, ma participation à un projet ne se fera que sous un seul de ces intitulés (dans une certaine mesure bien sûr, on a toujours son mot à dire !). Pourquoi cette proposition ? Pour découvrir des postes qu'on ne connait pas trop, ou encore s'investir plus dans un rôle qu'on connait un peu mais qu'on fait d'habitude de façon un peu accessoire. Dans mon cas par exemple, la musique j'adore le faire, mais sur un projet où je suis seul, ce n'est pas à ça que je consacrerais le plus d'énergie ; si c'est mon "unique" rôle au sein d'une équipe en revanche, je pense que je pourrais bien me dépasser ! En gros, s'appuyer sur les autres et leur faire confiance pour se mettre à fond sur un aspect de la création (tout en étant, bien sûr, à l'écoute des retours des autres).

- Tirer chaque "jam" à la lotterie : les gens proposent des thèmes, des contraintes, et on tire tout ça au sort, avec une durée aléatoire aussi entre 1 et 8 (ou 4 ou 2) semaines.

Voilà, quelques suggestions qui peuvent fonctionner ensemble ou séparément, en fonction de l'enthousiasme soulevé. Avec le tout, ça permettrait de lancer un premier truc très vite pour ceux qui sont déjà motivés, tout en laissant du temps aux autres pour se reposer. 
Si ça parle à des gens, on pourrait en tout cas cite tester un concept, voir ce que ça donne, si c'est chouette de fonctionner comme ça ou si c'est tout pourri, et aviser pour la suite  ::): 
Je ferai bientôt ma fiche sur le modèle proposé, et j'invite tous ceux qui sont interessés à faire de même  ::):

----------


## Taro

L'idée rejoint ce que j'avais proposé, mais je suis pas très emballé par le random sur les équipes, du moins si ça fait que des gens sont sans rôle à la fin et attendent.

Je sais que ça pourrait être long, mais pourquoi ne pas constituer nos équipes "à l'ancienne" en discutant, fondant des équipes, demandant à en rejoindre, se prostituant quitte à découvrir un nouveau domaine (un mec surtout graphiste qui se mettrait "par dépit" ou "par curiosité" à la musique, par exemple) pour ne pas se retrouver seul... Sauf si on veut rester seul bien sûr.

De là, on recense et on compte les équipes.
On se met ensuite d'accord sur des "pitch", autant qu'il y a d'équipes, on se laisse quelques jours pour en proposer des cools puis chacun vote avec des numéros ou un sondage google pour choisir ses N préférés, N étant le nombre d'équipes.
Ensuite on tire au sort, on associe un pitch random parmi les élus à chaque équipe.

----------


## schouffy

Dites, je veux pas paraître désagréable, mais je trouve que vous vous prenez un peu trop la tête.
Lancez-vous, une date, un thème, une durée et hop participe qui veut. On est entre nous, c'est pas la peine de faire un truc ultra calibré, on est là pour le fun et pour apprendre des trucs.
A demander à tout le monde ses avis/préférences, vous vous en sortirez jamais et y'aura pas de jam.

----------


## Grhyll

Bvoui... moi je me sens pas trop motivé pour un truc fait complètement à l'arrache, sans contrainte ni orga ni rien.

----------


## Taro

Moi j'suis pas trop tenté pour faire un truc dans mon coin, et à l'arrache non plus (comme Grhyll quoi).

----------


## Silver

Quitte à avoir un thème, pourquoi pas demander l'autorisation à la rédac pour faire un genre de "Make something Canard PC", avec des jeux en hommage au mag., son esprit et sa rédac ?

Entre l'univers de Couly qui ouvre la porte à un bon nombre délires ou plus directement la vie d'un magazine/rédacteurs de jeux vidéo qui peut donner lieu à un genre de Game Dev Tycoon, mais dans la presse de jeux, je trouve qu'il peut y avoir moyen de trouver de l'inspiration, voire de l'originalité.

Pour le questionnaire, j'ai mis que j'étais intéressé par 2 jams par an, durée d'un mois avec thème imposé mais technique et genre libre. Mais je voudrais préciser que le thème devrait être assez ouvert lui aussi, ce serait plus pour guider ceux qui auraient moins d'inspiration au moment de la jam par exemple.

----------


## Taro

"Game Press Tycoon" - Incarnez un rédacteur en chef ou un journaliste dans la presse du jeu vidéo !  :^_^:

----------


## Grhyll

(Juste pour préciser mon dernier message, et pas avoir l'air d'un trou du cul arrogant ^^ La raison pour laquelle je préfère que ce soit bien organisé, c'est que tout ce qui est organisé en amont, c'est ça de moins à se préoccuper au moment de faire le jeu à proprement parler. C'est surtout ça qui m'attire dans une jam, perso, ce côté "on arrive et on peut immédiatement se mettre au boulot", parce que tout le reste a déjà été fixé.)

----------


## Taro

T'inquiète pas, ça n'avait pas l'air d'un message arrogant. En tout cas, personnellement, je ne l'ai pas du tout pris comme ça.

L'idée de Silver est intéressante, mais je ne pense pas connaître et être sensible à tous les easter eggs/private jokes de Canard PC. Je vais arriver à la fin de ma deuxième année d'abonnement seulement.

----------


## Silver

> L'idée de Silver est intéressante, mais je ne pense pas connaître et être sensible à tous les easter eggs/private jokes de Canard PC. Je vais arriver à la fin de ma deuxième année d'abonnement seulement.


C'est pour ça que je parlais de garder un thème un peu plus ouvert, par exemple en étendant au fonctionnement d'une rédac de Jeu Vidéo, avec toutes les idées allant de la plus "sérieuse" (gestion d'une rédac) à la plus farfelue (combats de boulettes de papier sous la pression d'un bouclage).

----------


## raaaahman

Ou un bullet hell dans lesquels les journalistes se font trucider par des fans de CallOf devenus terroristes après que le mag' ait carricaturé la moultième itération de leur jeu fétiche (comment ça elle est périmée mon actualité?)  ::ninja::

----------


## Taro

> C'est pour ça que je parlais de garder un thème un peu plus ouvert, par exemple en étendant au fonctionnement d'une rédac de Jeu Vidéo, avec toutes les idées allant de la plus "sérieuse" (gestion d'une rédac) à la plus farfelue (combats de boulettes de papier sous la pression d'un bouclage).


Ouais, tu as tout à fait raison, ça a l'air rigolo.  ::): 



> Ou un bullet hell dans lesquels les journalistes se font trucider par des fans de CallOf devenus terroristes après que le mag' ait carricaturé la moultième itération de leur jeu fétiche (comment ça elle est périmée mon actualité?)


Dehors, dehors !  ::o:

----------


## Grhyll

En attendant que quelqu'un prenne les choses en main (pas moi, pour l'instant), y a la Ludum Dare 33 qui arrive  ::): 
http://ludumdare.com/compo/

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Who dares? 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Taro

Pas moi !  ::P:

----------


## Grhyll

Ben moi j'vais tenter justement  ::):  Pas certain que j'arriverai à avoir un truc fini, j'ai pas trop pratiqué ce type d'exercices encore, mais ça coûte rien d'essayer !

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Bonne chance alors! Moi je ne serai pas dispo à ce moment là. Je retenterai à la suivante!

----------


## UndeadThings

Je sens venir les pépites sur ce topic.  :Bave:

----------


## Taro

Mais tellement  :^_^:

----------


## UndeadThings

Tiens d'ailleurs, je me pose deux questions:
- Le langage dans le lequel faut coder, c'est lequel (car j'ai vite fait les bases en javascript alors si on demande C++, j'essayerai même pas)?
- Pour le faire tourner ensuite, faut que ce sois un exécutable ou ça peut être un jeu flash?

----------


## SeanRon

> ça peut être un jeu flash?


Flash est mort.

----------


## Grhyll

Pour la Ludum Dare, tu utilises ce que tu veux, comme tu le veux, tant que c'est légal. Donc oui, tu peux faire un jeu flash avec un moteur en A si tu veux  ::): 
Pour plus d'infos : http://ludumdare.com/compo/rules/

----------


## UndeadThings

> Flash est mort.


Diantre, je ne savais point!

Du coup, un jeu fait en javascript avec un framework (du genre phaser), ça marchera pas?

----------


## Taro

Flash est assailli de gens qui demandent aimablement son euthanasie, c'est différent. Si tu fais un jeu en Flash, je pense pas qu'il soit refusé. C'est juste que peut-être moins de gens y joueront, et encore.

----------


## UndeadThings

Je connais juste le javascript (et encore, j'ai appris avec Java'scool au lycée, du coup, j'ai a peine les bases) donc je ferais pas de jeu (même si j'ai grave envie de faire un RPG), je me posais juste la question.  ::): 

Mais du coup, jeu en javascript = jeu flash non? Ou je suis trop con?  ::huh::

----------


## Taro

Non non, le javascript en gros c'est du script web pour recevoir les interactions de l'utilisateur, genre le clavier et la souris. Ça sert à faire des pages dynamiques qui réagissent, sans qu'elles se "rechargent" dans le navigateur.
Je suis pas fin connaisseur en prog web, je déteste ça même, mais c'est là l'idée je crois. Et donc c'est 100% indépendant de Flash !

----------


## UndeadThings

Je connais un jeu comme ça, mais il y a pas d'animation dessus (c'est un déplacement d'une image sur une image, sans mouvement quand on fait rien), or je crois (d'après mes recherches google) qu'on peut faire un truc en javascript avec des animations, du coup je me demandais si c'était en flash.
Brefouille, merci de m'avoir éclairé!

----------


## Taro

Mais de rien  :^_^: 

Si tu comptes continuer à t'intéresser à ça, et pourquoi pas à bidouiller ton p'tit RPG, je te suggères de creuser encore du côté de javascript et surtout d'HTML5.
HTML5 remplace allègrement Flash en permettant de faire les mêmes choses en mieux, et des choses en plus, enfin là encore je suis pas un pro mais il est clair qu'avec HTML5 rien à foutre si Flash décède, on n'en a plus besoin !

Voire du WebGL (OpenGL dans le navigateur, en gros).  :Cigare: 

Sinon y'a la méthode des larves faignasses amorphes : bosser sous Unity3D et sortir le jeu au format "Web player".

----------


## UndeadThings

Et oui, avec ce que j'ai lu sur flash, c'est vraiment de la merde qu'il faut remplacer.  ::O: 
WebGL? Connaissais pas, je vais commencer a m'informer sur cela (et qui sait, je serais peut-être présent au lancement de ce concours!).

Unity, c'est un truc de faible.

----------


## Taro

> Unity, c'est un truc de faible.


Dans mes bras !  ::lol::

----------


## UndeadThings

Tu programme en quoi toi? C++?  ::):

----------


## Taro

Je suis plutôt C++ oui, que ce soit en 2D (plutôt SFML, basée elle même sur OpenGL... enfin pour être exact une sorte de moteur maison fait en binôme et qui se base sur la SFML) ou en 3D (DirectX essentiellement, je compte tâter de l'OpenGL plus sérieusement dans les mois à venir).
J'ai aussi fait du C++ sous Unreal Engine 4, parce que j'avais pas le choix. Enfin si, le choix de faire Blueprints ou du C++, c'était vite vu.

Et sinon au départ je faisais surtout du C#, avec XNA ça marchait bien mais malheureusement XNA n'a pas fait long feu.
Du coup quand on m'a imposé, là aussi, Unity, j'ai choisi de faire du C# avec.

Voilà voilà  :^_^:

----------


## UndeadThings

Ah oui, tu est pas mauvais niveau programmation alors.  ::O: 

Belle signature!  :Cigare:

----------


## Taro

> Ah oui, tu est pas mauvais niveau programmation alors. 
> 
> Belle signature!


Boah c'est vrai que je suis fier de mes deux diplômes  :Cigare:  mais ça m'empêche pas d'être chômeur  ::trollface::  (depuis quoi, deux mois, alors ça va, y'a encore de l'espoir !  ::P:  )
Mais t'y fie pas, les langages et les outils utilisés témoignent pas nécessairement de la compétence, y'a tellement d'autres trucs qui entrent en jeu, surtout en programmation.
Dans ce domaine le meilleur c'est que tu peux toujours apprendre des autres (ou "aspirer leurs connaissances avec une paille"), même en étant très bon.

Merci  :B):  sans toi j'aurais pas pu la quote !

----------


## raaaahman

> Je connais juste le javascript (et encore, j'ai appris avec Java'scool au lycée, du coup, j'ai a peine les bases)


Salut, je suis passé voir Java'sCool (j'apprends moi-même le javascript en ce moment), et il semble que les cours qui y sont dispensés sont sur le langage Java, et non Java*script*. Peu de différence dans la programmation à mon avis vu que l'un est basé sur l'autre, mais les deux langages ne s'exécuteront pas avec les mêmes outils.

Un interpréteur Javascript est implanté de base dans les navigateurs internet sérieux (Internet Explorer a sa manière d'interpréter le javascript différente de Mozilla/Chrome), mais tu dois l'intégrer dans une page HTML.

Il faut télécharger et mettre à jour un plug-in java pour lire le ... java. Sur internet ou directement en application autonome.

Plus de détails. Et je peut dire des conneries, je suis assez nouveau dans la programmation.

----------


## UndeadThings

C'est peut-être du java (et du coup j'ai dis une connerie car en java, c'est system.out.println pour afficher un truc je crois) mais la syntaxe (même si ils l'ont légèrement modifié) est très proche de celle de javascript et la conception du programme aussi (quand je lis un truc en java et un truc en javascript, je comprend mieux celui en javascript).
Mais un conseil, si tu veut apprendre a coder, ne prend pas javascool, c'est mauvais.

Sinon faudrait faire un thread en parlant de programmation en faite, car là, on pollue le magnifique topic de Taro!




> Boah c'est vrai que je suis fier de mes deux diplômes  mais ça m'empêche pas d'être chômeur  (depuis quoi, deux mois, alors ça va, y'a encore de l'espoir !  )
> Mais t'y fie pas, les langages et les outils utilisés témoignent pas nécessairement de la compétence, y'a tellement d'autres trucs qui entrent en jeu, surtout en programmation.
> Dans ce domaine le meilleur c'est que tu peux toujours apprendre des autres (ou "aspirer leurs connaissances avec une paille"), même en étant très bon.
> 
> Merci  sans toi j'aurais pas pu la quote !


Deux diplômes?Dans quels langages? Dans quelle école/BTS (du coup, je gratte des info là, car j'ai bien envie de faire ça comme étude)?

Mais de rien.  :;):

----------


## raaaahman

> Mais un conseil, si tu veut apprendre a coder, ne prend pas javascool, c'est mauvais.
> 
> Sinon faudrait faire un thread en parlant de programmation en faite, car là, on pollue le magnifique topic de Taro!


J'apprends avec Khan Academy, c'est pas mal, un peu inégal selon les cours (ou alors disons que c'est trop constant dans la durée des cours pour des concepts à difficulté variable) mais plutôt motivant.

Mais oui back to something Ducky.

----------


## Taro

> Peu de différence dans la programmation à mon avis vu que l'un est basé sur l'autre, mais les deux langages ne s'exécuteront pas avec les mêmes outils.


Ouais, la syntaxe est semblable, avec les mêmes créateurs. Mais sinon, différence fondamentale, Java c'est "compilé" en bytcode (donc ce n'est pas du script interprété, mais pas encore du binaire en langage machine comme ce qu'on a quand on fait du C/C++ par exemple), là où Javascript c'est simplement du script interprété au fur et à mesure de l'exécution.




> Sinon faudrait faire un thread en parlant de programmation en faite, car là, on pollue le magnifique topic de Taro!
> 
> Deux diplômes?Dans quels langages? Dans quelle école/BTS (du coup, je gratte des info là, car j'ai bien envie de faire ça comme étude)?


Pas de souci, pour l'instant on ne parle pas vraiment d'une Jam alors parlons de programmation !

J'ai un BTS Iris, récemment disparu pour être remplacé par l'immonde BTS Snir. "Faisons des économies en fusionnant l'informatique et la physique appliquée".  ::sad:: 
C'était essentiellement du réseau et de la programmation, en C++ en théorie, mais plutôt que de nous faire croire qu'on allait rivaliser avec les programmeurs C++ séniors, nos profs nous ont fait bosser avec des trucs plus récents et assez demandés : Java et C#. Avec un minimum syndical de C++ parce que c'était quand même ce qui était demandé à l'examen !  ::): 

Et là je viens d'avoir le diplôme (enfin, j'ai mes notes, je suis reçu et tout, mais j'ai pas encore reçu le joli papier) de Programmeur JV (Jeu vidéo) à Créajeux à Nîmes. La formation des dév' y dure 3 ans, mais avec le BTS et de (visiblement) bonnes prestations à l'examen et l'entretien d'entrée, j'ai pu rejoindre directement en 2ème année.  :;): 
Là c'était un peu de tout : C/C++ en 2D et 3D (DirectX, Unreal Engine), du C# avec Unity3D, un peu d'AS3 pour faire du Fl... du Fla... du Flash (Berk)... et de la programmation réseau / intelligence artificielle. Ah et un peu de cours d'optimisation et multi-threading aussi.  ::): 

Voilà  ::): 




> Mais oui back to something Ducky.


Mais je vous le dis, pas de gêne ici messieurs.  :^_^:

----------


## UndeadThings

> J'ai un BTS Iris, récemment disparu pour être remplacé par l'immonde BTS Snir. "Faisons des économies en fusionnant l'informatique et la physique appliquée".


T'a une dent contre la physique appliquée ou tu est triste de pas en avoir eu?  ::P: 




> C'était essentiellement du réseau et de la programmation, en C++ en théorie, mais plutôt que de nous faire croire qu'on allait rivaliser avec les programmeurs C++ séniors, nos profs nous ont fait bosser avec des trucs plus récents et assez demandés : Java et C#. Avec un minimum syndical de C++ parce que c'était quand même ce qui était demandé à l'examen !


Du coup, ton diplôme dit que tu sais coder en C++ mais tu connais d'autre truc à côté, c'est bon ça non?




> Et là je viens d'avoir le diplôme (enfin, j'ai mes notes, je suis reçu et tout, mais j'ai pas encore reçu le joli papier) de Programmeur JV (Jeu vidéo) à Créajeux à Nîmes. La formation des dév' y dure 3 ans, mais avec le BTS et de (visiblement) bonnes prestations à l'examen et l'entretien d'entrée, j'ai pu rejoindre directement en 2ème année.


Pas mal ça.  :^_^: 




> Là c'était un peu de tout : C/C++ en 2D et 3D (DirectX, Unreal Engine), du C# avec Unity3D, un peu d'AS3 pour faire du Fl... du Fla... du Flash (Berk)... et de la programmation réseau / intelligence artificielle. Ah et un peu de cours d'optimisation et multi-threading aussi.


Cours d'optimisation et multi-threading? ça consiste en quoi? (en gros hein)  ::huh:: 

Diantre, tu est qualifié en tout cas.  ::o:

----------


## raaaahman

> Cours d'optimisation et multi-threading? ça consiste en quoi? (en gros hein)




 ::trollface::

----------


## Taro

> T'a une dent contre la physique appliquée ou tu est triste de pas en avoir eu? 
> _J'en ai eu, et j'ai une dent contre !_ 
> 
> Du coup, ton diplôme dit que tu sais coder en C++ mais tu connais d'autre truc à côté, c'est bon ça non?
> _Ouais, en gros. Mais de toute façon les boites se fient pas à tes diplômes, elles te font passer des tests._
> 
> Pas mal ça. 
> _Oui, merci_ 
> 
> ...

----------


## Silver

> Sinon y'a la méthode des larves faignasses amorphes : bosser sous Unity3D et sortir le jeu au format "Web player".


Le format Web Player n'étant déjà plus compatible avec des navigateurs comme Chrome et devrait devenir obsolète un peu partout ailleurs, Unity 5 supporte maintenant WebGL. Pratique pour ceux qui savent coder en Javascript du coup.  :;): 




> Longer term, however, we expect that the performance and feature gap between the Web Player and WebGL will become much more narrow, and we expect that browser vendors will make the Web Player obsolete by dropping support for plug-ins, at which point WebGL will become the prime solution for targeting the web with Unity


Source : On the future of Web publishing in Unity

----------


## raaaahman

Hé, c'est d'la bonne info ça!  ::): 

MErci, ça me motive à continuer d'apprendre du coup.  :;):

----------


## Taro

Tiens, je savais que c'était au programme, mais j'ignorais si c'était déjà d'actualité. Du coup, oui. Mais bon, comme l'a dit un grand sage, Unity c'est un truc de faible.

----------


## Grhyll

Loul, on va bientôt pouvoir renommer le topic en "mecs qui se paluchent entre eux tellement ils sont hardcores"  ::):

----------


## UndeadThings

> J'en ai eu, et j'ai une dent contre ! 
> 
> 
> Ouais, en gros. Mais de toute façon les boites se fient pas à tes diplômes, elles te font passer des tests.
> 
> 
> Oui, merci 
> 
> 
> ...



Je crois que j'en ai l'an prochain (enfin dans 3 semaines...) de la physique appliquée, tu me donne pas envie de faire là.  :tired: 


Les boites font passer des testes, j'étais pas au courant. Mais il te font passer les testes sur ce que tu a mis dans le CV alors?


Mais du coup, dans l'optimisation tu cherche les perf' mais ça consomme plus de ressources au pc?




> Loul, on va bientôt pouvoir renommer le topic en "mecs qui se paluchent entre eux tellement ils sont hardcores"


On est pas tous hardcores.  :tired:

----------


## Grhyll

Désolé, c'est le "Unity, c'est un truc de faible." qui m'agresse :P

----------


## Taro

> Je crois que j'en ai l'an prochain (enfin dans 3 semaines...) de la physique appliquée, tu me donne pas envie de faire là. 
> _Désolé... T'y fies pas. On a pas tous les mêmes goûts , si ça se trouve tu vas adorer._ 
> 
> Les boites font passer des testes, j'étais pas au courant. Mais il te font passer les testes sur ce que tu a mis dans le CV alors?
> _Ben s'ils veulent faire du C++ et qu'ils voient ça sur mon CV, ils vont me faire passer des QCM / tests de programmation en rapport. Si ils veulent faire du LUA, j'en ai jamais fait, c'est pas sur mon CV, ils me contacteront probablement pas. Donc ça règle le problème._ 
> 
> Mais du coup, dans l'optimisation tu cherche les perf' mais ça consomme plus de ressources au pc?
> _Non, non, au contraire. Il y a de très nombreuses façons de programmer, et on cherche à avoir le même résultat en allégeant au maximum pour pas trop consommer les ressources. Ainsi, soit ça tournera sur plus de machines, soit on pourra compenser en rajoutant plus de choses (plus de bots, plus d'éléments de gameplay, et que sais-je encore...) !_

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Désolé, c'est le "Unity, c'est un truc de faible." qui m'agresse :P


Je rajouterais qu'utiliser SFML ce n'est pas forcément différent d'utiliser Unity (à part l'utilisation du C++ au lieu du C# et une interface graphique qui simplifie un peu la vie). Quand on utilise SFML on utilise plein de fonctions déjà codées par quelqu'un d'autre et on se soumet à ses règles aussi, tout comme Unity. On ne maîtrise pas tout non plus.  :;):

----------


## UndeadThings

> Désolé... T'y fies pas. On a pas tous les mêmes goûts , si ça se trouve tu vas adorer. 
> 
> Ben s'ils veulent faire du C++ et qu'ils voient ça sur mon CV, ils vont me faire passer des QCM / tests de programmation en rapport. Si ils veulent faire du LUA, j'en ai jamais fait, c'est pas sur mon CV, ils me contacteront probablement pas. Donc ça règle le problème. 
> 
> Non, non, au contraire. Il y a de très nombreuses façons de programmer, et on cherche à avoir le même résultat en allégeant au maximum pour pas trop consommer les ressources. Ainsi, soit ça tournera sur plus de machines, soit on pourra compenser en rajoutant plus de choses (plus de bots, plus d'éléments de gameplay, et que sais-je encore...) !


Je suis mauvais en physique, du coup ça pue cette histoire de physique appliquée...  :tired: 

Ah oui, c'est vrai qu'ils vont pas te contacter si c'est pas marqué.  ::XD:: 

Ah, donc c'est ce qu'ils font (en gros hein!) a la fin du développement d'un jeu lors de l'optimisation?  ::):

----------


## Taro

> Je rajouterais qu'utiliser SFML ce n'est pas forcément différent d'utiliser Unity (à part l'utilisation du C++ au lieu du C# et une interface graphique qui simplifie un peu la vie). Quand on utilise SFML on utilise plein de fonctions déjà codées par quelqu'un d'autre et on se soumet à ses règles aussi, tout comme Unity. On ne maîtrise pas tout non plus.


Tu compares l'incomparable.  ::o: 
Certes la SFML rajoute des fonctionnalités par-dessus OpenGL, du rendu, du son... Mais ça fait pas les collisions à ta place, ça fait pas la spatialisation à ta place, ça fait pas le netcode à ta place, ça gère pas la mémoire à ta place, ça fait pas le HUD à ta place, ça fait pas les menus à ta place... Je continue ? On va essayer de pas confondre une lib multimédia et un moteur/éditeur/IDE/combiné de plein de choses.  :;): 




> Je suis mauvais en physique, du coup ça pue cette histoire de physique appliquée... 
> _De mon temps (ça sonne "discours de vieux con") c'était grosso modo "de l'électricité orientée composants qui ne te servira jamais en tant que développeur et de toute façon si tu comptais faire électronicien c'est pas le bon cursus".
> Les amplis-op, les ponts diviseurs de tensions, le triphasé, autant de trucs dont on a rien à foutre et qui perso ne m'ont jamais servi de ma vie, même quand j'ai fait joujou en soudant ou réparant des trucs.
> Et oui, j'aurai tué pour en être dispensé._ 
> 
> Ah, donc c'est ce qu'ils font (en gros hein!) a la fin du développement d'un jeu lors de l'optimisation? 
> _Généralement, oui, la fin du développement d'un jeu (la différence de temps entre la "Gold" et la "Release", ça tourne essentiellement autour des résolutions de bugs et de l'optimisation. Après pour moi, c'est un truc qui doit être fait tout au long du développement. Autant coder optimisé au fur et à mesure, plutôt que d'avoir à revenir dessus, n'étant plus "dans le bain" et tout. Mais ça c'est personnel._

----------


## Grhyll

> Tu compares l'incomparable. 
> Certes la SFML rajoute des fonctionnalités par-dessus OpenGL, du rendu, du son... Mais ça fait pas les collisions à ta place, ça fait pas la spatialisation à ta place, ça fait pas le netcode à ta place, ça gère pas la mémoire à ta place, ça fait pas le HUD à ta place, ça fait pas les menus à ta place... Je continue ? On va essayer de pas confondre une lib multimédia et un moteur/éditeur/IDE/combiné de plein de choses.


Alors je sais (j'espère, du moins) que c'est plus ou moins pour rire, cette guéguerre, mais il y a quand même un certain nombre de choses qui me dérangent dans ce discours :

- Tu places la limite là où ça t'arrange. C'est à dire que visiblement tu es un fanboy de la SFML, et du coup tu jauges tout à son aune, mais c'est un peu arbitraire/hypocrite. Tu répondras quoi au mec qui débarque sur le forum et ne jure que par l'assembleur ? Il va te sortir que la SFML dessine des trucs à l'écran à ta place, que même elle te permet de l'utiliser en utilisant du code écrit avec des mots, tellement facile ! Pis ensuite on aura cet autre mec utilisateur de Unity qui conspuera RPG Game Maker parce que tu n'as aucun contrôle, tout est fait pour toi, alors qu'avec Unity tu peux encore écrire ton propre code (oui, je sais, avec RPG Game Maker tu peux faire du code en python, mais avec Unity tu peux aussi faire tes dll en C, après tout). Du coup c'est comme si tu plaçais une limite magique qui dit : "Tout ce que la SFML propose, c'est bien que ce soit proposé, c'est utile, mais dès qu'on aborde un élément que Unity propose et la SFML non, alors là ça devient trop facile."

- Suivant le projet que tu mènes, il y a de fortes chances que Unity soit plus pratique/adapté. Je suis curieux de savoir les projets auxquels tu as participé, et où tu t'es dit : "Dieu merci, je vais pouvoir coder moi-même tout ce système de collision plutôt que d'utiliser un truc existant qui a fait ses preuves et qui fonctionne directement ! J'ai hâte de passer des heures à faire mon propre truc et à le débugger !" C'est comme si ta grand-mère habitait de l'autre côté du fleuve, et que pour aller lui rendre visite tu snobais le pont déjà construit pour faire le tien. Alors si tu es l'armée, que tu as un transport d'ogives nucléaires à faire passer de l'autre côté du fleuve, que tu as les moyens et que de toute façon le pont supporterait pas le chargement, oui, ok, il va peut-être falloir penser à fabriquer un autre pont ; mais si c'est toi, avec ton sac à dos et ta trottinette, qui va juste voir ta grand-mère de l'autre côté, je vois pas l'intérêt (sauf si tu adores bâtir des ponts, dans ce cas fais-toi plaisir, mais c'est pas utile de jeter des regards narquois sur les gens qui utilisent le pont déjà construit pendant que tu t'échines sur le tien). Mon super parallèle, c'est que quand Ubisoft sort ses millions pour un nouveau projet AAA, avec des dizaines, voire des centaines de prog dessus, ça paraît raisonnable de partir de trucs bas niveaux pour faire leur moteur ; quand c'est une startup indé avec 3 personnes, sans salaire, un petit projet sympa, Unity me paraît aussi bien.

- L'important c'est le jeu. Si tu veux faire un Angry Bird, tu peux au choix y passer 2 mois sur Unity, ou 6 sur la SFML (je n'ai pas essayé de développer un Angry Bird via les deux, mes chiffres sont donc complètement aléatoires, mais vous voyez l'idée). Si c'est pour avoir le même résultat au final, je ne vois pas où est la gloire/l'avantage d'être passé par quelque chose qui te complique la vie. 

Alors je ne suis pas en train d'essayer de descendre la SFML (ou tout autre biblio ayant ta prédilection), chacun fait ce qu'il veut ; ce qui me gêne, c'est que tu dénigres de façon pas mal systématique Unity et autres systèmes, alors que ceux sont potentiellement bourrés d'avantages et de trucs pratiques.

Quand j'ai une vague idée de jeu, sans trop savoir ce que ça peut donner, eh bien je suis bien content de pouvoir faire un prototype en 2 heures sur Unity ; parce que je n'ai pas besoin de recoder toutes les collisions, parce que je peux faire une UI basique sans le moindre effort, et me rendre très vite compte de la qualité de mon idée de gameplay.
Avec ma boîte, on a fait notre premier jeu pour les téléphones de la pomme, du coup, XCode, objective-C++, super chouette tout ça. Et puis on a voulu le porter sur Android, quand même ; c'est reparti pour quelques mois de travail, des dizaines de milliers d'euros, donc. Du coup, quand on est partis sur un autre projet, on s'est tournés vers Unity, et hop magie, en presque aucun effort, le jeu tournait sur iOS comme Android ! C'est loin d'être négligeable. Pour notre projet actuel, PC/PS4, je suis bien content de ne pas avoir à aller farfouiller dans la doc complètement obscure et inaccessible de Sony pour toute la base du jeu (même s'il y a bien sûr des trucs pour lesquels on a pas le choix). 

Voilà  ::):  J'essaie pas de démarrer une guerre, juste d'illustrer à quel point c'est naze de dire "Ce que j'utilise moi c'est tip top, les autres systèmes c'est tout pourri." Tout est une question de préférences personnelles, de besoins, de connaissances.

----------


## schouffy

TAF d'accord, Unity c'est quand même un super moyen pour terminer et sortir ton jeu..
Si t'es pas trop regardant sur la taille du binaire ou la gestion de mémoire (ie 90% des jeux et 100% des protos), c'est un super outil.

----------


## Grhyll

Alors concernant la gestion de la mémoire et la puissance, c'est vrai que Unity n'est pas au niveau d'un moteur fait maison. On ne peut pas encore reproduire un Far Cry ou quelque chose du style dans Unity (même si on y arrivera peut-être un jour). Concernant la taille du binaire en revanche, je ne suis pas convaincu par l'argument ; pour le petit jeu sur lequel je suis en train de bosser, j'ai une build en-dessous de 50 mo ; ok, avec des outils plus légers, ça en ferait peut-être 10, mais franchement, à moins d'être au fond de la campagne en 56k, une différence de 40mo ne devrait pas rebuter l'utilisateur outre mesure (chez moi en tout cas, ça doit faire une différence de 5s de chargement, autant dire que c'est pas très impactant).

----------


## schouffy

Je prends cet exemple car je sais que pour 5% des projets ou des dév (chiffre sorti de mon fondement) ça a une importance.
Personnellement, je m'en fous un peu, encore que j'aime bien faire la chasse aux Mo avant de release  ::): 

C'est surtout vrai pour les jeux mobiles dont tu peux te taper un DL en 2G par exemple.
De toute façon, plus le jeu est gros, plus la différence est négligeable donc clairement pour les jeux autres que mobile, aucune importance.

----------


## Grhyll

Arf oui je m'étais empressé d'oublier l'expérience de la course au poids sur mobile... Effectivement ça devient problématique pour rester sous la limite des 50mo (qui à l'époque était le poids max pour qu'un jeu soit téléchargé via 3G ; au-dessus il fallait le wifi, et ça fait une différence sur si ton jeu va être téléchargé ou non...) ; ceci dit je crois que cette limite a été montée, et elle le sera sans doute encore à l'avenir, avec la 4g et tout ça !

----------


## Taro

> Voilà  J'essaie pas de démarrer une guerre, juste d'illustrer à quel point c'est naze de dire "Ce que j'utilise moi c'est tip top, les autres systèmes c'est tout pourri." Tout est une question de préférences personnelles, de besoins, de connaissances.


Houlà, descend de ton cheval l'ami. Tu t'énerves tout seul là. Tu le lis où mon "ce que j'utilise moi c'est bien, les autres systèmes c'est nul" ? Relis bien ce que j'ai écrit. Là où tu me fais dire que ça c'est de la merde et ce que j'utilise c'est mieux, moi je parle pas de les utiliser ou pas déjà, je dis juste "l'un est une lib multimédia où tu dois gérer plein de trucs, l'autre est un environnement complet qui fait le café". C'est même pas péjoratif, au contraire.

Citation de ce que je dis vraiment :




> On va essayer de pas confondre une lib multimédia et un moteur/éditeur/IDE/combiné de plein de choses.


Donc, si tu pouvais prendre un ton moins agressif, ce serait sympa. Au passage ma signature c'est bel et bien de l'humour, je pense pas que UndeadThings ait dit ça d'un ton dédaigneux ou snob, mais plus pour dire "allez, on va tout faire nous-mêmes pour le challenge technique !" à mon avis, et je vois pas où est le mal, comme tu dis si un mec fait tout en assembleur ben je respecte, ça lui prendra du temps mais moi j'admire qu'on puisse faire ça. Dans notre moteur maison cela dit on a des passages en ASM.

Désolé je vois toujours pas en quoi juste notifier la différence entre une lib et un moteur-éditeur complet c'est snob et ça dénigre.

En tout cas j'ai pas créé ce topic pour me faire descendre en 500 mots chaque fois que je dis un truc sur Unity.

----------


## UndeadThings

> "allez, on va tout faire nous-mêmes pour le challenge technique !"


C'est absolument ce que je voulais dire, un moteur/éditeur/IDE/combiné de plein de choses, je trouve que ça retire beaucoup de travail dans la programmation mais je suis conscient qu'on peut faire de très bon truc avec et Unity et je respect l'utilisation de ce logiciel.
Et oui, pouvoir faire un prototype/ébauche d'un projet en une demi-journée sous Unity, c'est surement très pratique pour avoir une idée.




> Alors je sais (j'espère, du moins) que c'est plus ou moins pour rire, cette guéguerre, mais il y a quand même un certain nombre de choses qui me dérangent dans ce discours :


C'est pas une guerre, c'est une histoire de préférence.  :;): 

Bref, arrêtez de vous engueulez ou vous allez finir comme gris a cause de moi.  ::o: 

Pour revenir au sujet du topic, y'a une date de prévu pour la première jam ou c'est encore au stade "on fait ou pas?"?

----------


## Grhyll

Désolé, je me suis emporté en effet  ::):  C'est juste les formules type "ce machin c'est un truc de faible", ça me fait tourner les sangs et je pars en vrille ! Promis j'étais pas énervé pourtant, désolé pour le ton agressif >_<

----------


## Taro

Moi-même je respecte également Unity, au passage je déteste la gestion des collisions et rien que ça ça m'amène souvent à utiliser des solutions clés en mains, mais voilà, comme le dit UndeadThings, il y a moins de challenge technique. Très intéressant pour se concentrer sur le gameplay, c'est sûr.

Allez allez on passe l'éponge.  ::): 

Pour ce qui est de la jam, en fait je crois qu'on en est au stade de "on fait comment ?". Pour ma part, je ne suis pas pressé et pas très contraignant, c'est surtout que je voulais qu'on s'organise un truc un peu plus sympa que celle de CPC, parce que pour le coup, je les ai trouvé pas très corrects, et encore une fois ça n'engage que moi, ça a déjà fait des vagues sur le topic en question.  ::unsure::

----------


## UndeadThings

Juste pour  rajouter un petit truc par rapport a ce petit incident: je peux pas haïr un truc en disant que c'est mauvais (ici on parle d'Unity) alors que je suis inapte de faire mieux.

En fait, le soucis que je percois dans cette jam, c'est le thème en faite, car tout le monde s'est accordés pour dire un mois ou plus (d'ailleurs, je suis pour un mois ou deux) mais 1 mois pour faire un jeu, mais c'est quoi le thème pour les comparer et élire le meilleur? Car on peut pas top comparer un tactical pur d'un FPS en étant subjectif.

Du coup, je pense qu'il serait pas mal que des gens proposent des thèmes et qu'ils sont mis dans l'OP.  ::):

----------


## raaaahman

> Car on peut pas top comparer un tactical pur d'un FPS en étant subjectif.
> 
> Du coup, je pense qu'il serait pas mal que des gens proposent des thèmes et qu'ils sont mis dans l'OP.


Si le tactical est pur il a mon vote, c'tout.  :Cigare: 

En vrai je ne pense pas qu'un thème doive suggérer un type de jeu (tactical/FPS) parce que sinon le testeur il va être vite gonflé et des jeux vont être zappés. Donc il faudra sûrement comparer des genres différents.

----------


## Taro

Pour le débat endiablé, n'en parlons plus, Grhyll et moi avons réglé ça à l'amiable, on n'était ni dans notre assiette ni sur la même discussion. Considérez ça comme deux monologues distincts qui ont fait monter un peu la température. Allons bon, nous sommes entre experts CPC ici, on est au-dessus de ça.  :Cigare: 

Sinon, perso je pense qu'il serait plus approprié de donner une "directive", assez ouverte mais qui donne le fil conducteur.

Par exemple, je dis une connerie hein, mettons que ce soit un axiome tel "Les vaches, c'est le mal" parce qu'on est dans un thème rigolo. On pourra s'attendre à voir :
_Devil Meuh-st Cry_, un beat them all où vous dézinguez des vaches-démons_Cow of Duty II_ (par le créateur du premier volet, pour la jam CPC ?), un FPS où vous jouez des chèvres qui tirent sur des vaches_Laide Vache_, un jeu de dress-up inversé où vous devez déshabiller une vache timide et pudique

Et dans un registre plus sérieux, mettons que ce soit un questionnement comme "La justice par tous les moyens, quel qu'en soit le prix ?", on pourrait avoir :
D_es housses Ex_, un mélange RPG / FPS / Infiltration où vous faites face à un gouvernement futuriste anticipé (version rigolote : vous représentez l'état et dérobez les couettes des gens pour analyse)_Paie Dé_, un jeu d'action où vous abattez des cambrioleurs parce que vous avez peur que le juge les relâche_Titan Caisse_, jeu de gestion où vous dirigez votre dictature et fliquez les citoyens en forçant l'installation de Windows 10 sur tous les appareils compatibles

Vous voyez ce que je veux dire ? Donner la température et laisser le choix du genre, des outils... non je ne vais pas parler de SMFL et Unity  ::trollface::

----------


## UndeadThings

> [...] Et dans un registre plus sérieux [...] D_es housses Ex_ [...]


C'est pas super sérieux comme nom mais c'est génial!  ::XD:: 

Mais ouais, j'ai capté, un thème général pour constituer l'univers du jeu, le reste, tu te démerde.

Azy, commencez la jam, je suis impatient de voir ces pépites vidéoludiques 

Spoiler Alert! 


largement meilleures que celles de la jam officielle

!  :Bave:

----------


## Taro

Ouais, pour les noms, il fallait dans tous les cas que le nom soit rigolo.  ::):

----------


## UndeadThings

Ah ouais, l'esprit CPC est obligé: jeux de mots dans le titre.  :^_^:

----------


## Taro

En effet.  :^_^: 
J'espère que les miens sont assez bien...  ::unsure:: 

Anecdote du jour, 100% vécu : je suis en train d'installer Unity3D !  ::ninja:: 

Vrai de vrai. Je vais faire une version "jeu vidéo" de mon portfolio, qui y sera proposée sous forme de player Unity (WebGL maintenant si j'ai bien compris ce qui a été dit ici, ce qui est mieux que l'ancien plugin).  ::): 
On se baladera dans une sorte de complexe type labo un poil futuriste, avec des formes un peu carrées quand même et très gris/blanc. Si vous voyez Alien : Isolation ou Deus Ex : Human Revolution, vous y êtes.  :;): 
Il y aura une salle par pages et articles importants de mon site, avec des portes automatiques coulissantes, des petits codes d'accès parfois, des enregistrements audio modifiés en cyborg pour parler des projets en question, et des screenshots balancés dans des écrans avec si possible un petit effet visuel. Bref, du gameplay, et du contenu : j'y vais pour Unity. Si c'est pas une preuve que je ne suis pas borné ! J'aurais aussi pu aller sur Unreal Engine 4, mais franchement pour avoir utilisé les deux je préfère _laaaaaargement_ le premier.

Donc pour info tout sera fait maison : le code bien sûr (scripting C#, intégrer du C++ sous Unity via une DLL j'ai ni l'envie ni le besoin), l'audio, mais aussi les modèles et les textures. On ne rigole pas svp !
Petit exemple, l'entrée et la porte par exemple, j'ai fait ça pour voir ce que je pouvais arriver à faire en quelques dizaines de minutes :

----------


## raaaahman

Rigolo ton concept. Places-y un petit "Unity c'est pour les faibles." dans un coin si t'es cap.  ::ninja:: 

Par contre la voix de cyborg ça ne m'a pas l'air d'être une bonne idée. Déjà si c'est pour te présenter autant y mettre ta vrai voie, ça sera plus personnel. Et puis surtout les voix de cyborg si c'est pas trèèèès bien fait c'est souvent incompréhensible/insupportable, alors à moins que tu aie aussi une spécialité en ingé son... Mais ça reste ton projet hein, tu fais c'que tu veux.

----------


## Taro

> Rigolo ton concept. Places-y un petit "Unity c'est pour les faibles." dans un coin si t'es cap.


Mais tellement. Je compte faire des petits trucs rigolo du genre planquer les codes sur des objets/textures style "post-it collé au mur", "carnet de notes sur un bureau" ou encore "taggé derrière les portes des toilettes"...
Y'aura bien moyen d'y caser ça, mais en bien bien planqué quand même, car c'est pour un portfolio sérieux, oui monsieur parfaitement !  ::ninja:: 




> Par contre la voix de cyborg ça ne m'a pas l'air d'être une bonne idée. Déjà si c'est pour te présenter autant y mettre ta vrai voie, ça sera plus personnel. Et puis surtout les voix de cyborg si c'est pas trèèèès bien fait c'est souvent incompréhensible/insupportable, alors à moins que tu aie aussi une spécialité en ingé son... Mais ça reste ton projet hein, tu fais c'que tu veux.


T'as raison dans l'idée, j'en prends note. J'ai pas de spécialité sur le son, comme tu dis, mais j'avais l'impression que ça rendait pas si mal. Cela dit, ça pourrait saouler rapidement. Je vais faire un mix : une petite voix qui t'annonce la salle dans laquelle tu rentres, et le reste de l'audio, relatif au projet, est non modifié. T'en penses quoi ?  ::):

----------


## raaaahman

Je dirais que si ta modification de voix est pas trop mal (dans le cadre de la phrase d'annonce), c'est un plus, ça peut montrer que tu sais t'adapter. Après je n'ai jamais recruté personne non plus, donc 'faut pas prendre ce que je dis pour argent comptant.  :;):

----------


## Taro

M'adapter n'est pas un problème, de par quelques années de pratique dans le passé j'ai un assez bon niveau en chant et en théâtre, donc je fais à peu près ce que je veux de ma voix...  ::): 
Mais c'est la modification qui pourrait pêcher. Comme tu dis, ça rend souvent dégueulasse, et pour ma part je n'ai ni des compétences en ingénierie son ni des logiciels sophistiqués pour compenser, je fais ça avec Audacity.  ::(: 
Au pire, si je faisais un tests et postais le lien ?

----------


## raaaahman

Moi je veux te donner mon avis si ça t'aide, mais ce ne sera que l'avis d'un joueur lambda hein!  :;):

----------


## UndeadThings

Je donnerai aussi mon avis si le lien est posté ici, et là, c'est un avis d'audiophile.  :Cigare:

----------


## Taro

Sioupère !  :Mellow2: 

Et hop : http://www.codeforfun.fr/dl/Temp/

----------


## UndeadThings

ça sature pas mal non?
Y'a pas moyen de mettre un effet robot et changer pour une voix aigu (genre a la portal), avec une intonation plus monotone?
Ou aucun effet mais avec une manière de parler plus saccadé et monotone.
après c'est que des suggestions, je suis pas trop connaisseur en terme de voix robotique.  ::P:

----------


## Silver

> Vrai de vrai. Je vais faire une version "jeu vidéo" de mon portfolio, qui y sera proposée sous forme de player Unity (WebGL maintenant si j'ai bien compris ce qui a été dit ici, ce qui est mieux que l'ancien plugin).


C'est drôle, parce que je suis exactement en train de faire la même chose.  ::P: 
Moi c'est pour montrer un travail de sound design lié au jeu vidéo, parce que je n'ai actuellement pas de portfolio dans ce domaine. Une sorte de point'n'click assez simple histoire d'activer différents éléments qui joueront des sons.

J'aurai 4 pièces dans lesquelles le personnage se baladera, et pour le moment je n'ai pas encore fait le modèle du perso, qui est remplacé par un cylindre :


Je souhaite aussi m'occuper de tous les éléments même si j'en suis encore à la base niveau scripts. C'est la partie que je maîtrise le moins. Pour le reste, modèles, sons et intégration web ça va aller.

À ce propos, si tu souhaites faire quelque en WebGL il me semble que JavaScript est obligatoire et non pas du C#, histoire que ton navigateur puisse l'interpréter. Après il y a des compilateurs qui permettent de porter l'un vers l'autre, mais tu dois en savoir plus que moi sur le sujet.  ::): 

Pour la voix robot, je préfère ton premier extrait. Tu peux toujours essayer de couper plus de graves pour atténuer ta propre voix, et pour du plus aigu tu peux jouer avec des effets de pitch (modifie la hauteur) ou time stretch (ralentit ou accélère).

----------


## Taro

> ça sature pas mal non?
> Y'a pas moyen de mettre un effet robot et changer pour une voix aigu (genre a la portal), avec une intonation plus monotone?
> Ou aucun effet mais avec une manière de parler plus saccadé et monotone.
> après c'est que des suggestions, je suis pas trop connaisseur en terme de voix robotique.


Ouais, c'est encore à travailler !  ::sad:: 




> C'est drôle, parce que je suis exactement en train de faire la même chose. 
> Moi c'est pour montrer un travail de sound design lié au jeu vidéo, parce que je n'ai actuellement pas de portfolio dans ce domaine. Une sorte de point'n'click assez simple histoire d'activer différents éléments qui joueront des sons.
> 
> J'aurai 4 pièces dans lesquelles le personnage se baladera, et pour le moment je n'ai pas encore fait le modèle du perso, qui est remplacé par un cylindre :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/1169...721baaef85.jpg
> 
> Je souhaite aussi m'occuper de tous les éléments même si j'en suis encore à la base niveau scripts. C'est la partie que je maîtrise le moins. Pour le reste, modèles, sons et intégration web ça va aller.
> 
> À ce propos, si tu souhaites faire quelque en WebGL il me semble que JavaScript est obligatoire et non pas du C#, histoire que ton navigateur puisse l'interpréter. Après il y a des compilateurs qui permettent de porter l'un vers l'autre, mais tu dois en savoir plus que moi sur le sujet. 
> ...


Sur CPC on appelle ça une coin-cidence  ::trollface:: 

C'est sympa ton truc. Si c'est en script que tu galères et moi en son, on doit pouvoir s'arranger  :Cigare: 
Au passage la doc Unity confirme qu'il faut coder en JS, ou bien faire une conversion C# -> JS en passant par du C++ intermédiaire, mais c'est vraiment pas nécessaire, vu que sur la doc les samples sont généralement en C# ET en JS. Je devrais m'en sortir.

Merci pour les conseils d'effets audio  ::):

----------


## Taro

Essai et test de programmation de mes portes automatiques.  :B): 



Là elles sont déclenchées instantanément, ouverture puis fermeture, mais bien évidemment après ce sera respectivement à l'approche du joueur et s'il s'éloigne suffisamment.  :;): 
J'ai l'impression que la fin du son de fermeture a merdé à la fin de mon découpage vidéo, mais ça vient peut-être de chez moi, mon chipset audio fait des siennes parfois.

Et donc, oui c'est en Javascript, la transition est laborieuse, j'ai l'impression de passer du HTML à l'Assembleur.  ::o: 
Bon, d'accord j'exagère, mais sérieusement j'ai l'impression de coder comme un gros porc.  ::(:

----------


## Taro

Version fonctionnelle avec l'approche du joueur. Seul soucis que je mets en évidence, les portes ont des distances différentes avec le joueur et si on arrive de travers elles ne s'actionnent pas en même temps. Et ça fout la merde dans les sons aussi du coup. J'y travaille.  ::): 

Vous me dites si ça vous gêne que je raconte ma Univie ici !  ::unsure::

----------


## Taro

Eh ben putain, la prochaine fois, on s'gare ailleurs ! Ça marche enfin vraiment bien.
Je leur ai fait une petite mise à l'épreuve en termes d'angle, de distance, et aussi des petits trucs de glitcheur genre je sprinte dessus au moment où ça se referme.



Si un spécialiste du son se dévouait pour me réaliser des sons sur-mesure... Je dis pas non...  ::ninja::

----------


## UndeadThings

> Vous me dites si ça vous gêne que je raconte *ma Univie* ici !


Alors celle-ci, c'est de la bonne.  :Bave: 

Et ça rend bien ton truc!  ::o:

----------


## Taro

> Alors celle-ci, c'est de la bonne. 
> 
> Et ça rend bien ton truc!


Merci  :^_^: 
Faut que j'essaie d'absorber Silver comme ingé son maintenant.  ::ninja::

----------


## Silver

> Faut que j'essaie d'absorber Silver comme ingé son maintenant.


D'accord, mais il faudrait que quelqu'un bosse sur mon projet pendant ce temps.  ::ninja:: 

On peut toujours en parler en privé pour plus de détails sur ce que tu souhaites. Là j'ai un weekend de 3 jours que je compte bien mettre à contribution.

----------


## Taro

On peut peut-être s'échanger du code contre du son ?  :Cigare:

----------


## Ouamdu

> J'aurai 4 pièces dans lesquelles le personnage se baladera, et pour le moment je n'ai pas encore fait le modèle du perso, qui est remplacé par un cylindre :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/1169...721baaef85.jpg


@Silver : test modèles de pièces et de meubles, ils sont faits dans Unity ? Tu as suivi des tutos ?

----------


## Silver

> On peut peut-être s'échanger du code contre du son ?






Avec plaisir.  :;): 




> @Silver : test modèles de pièces et de meubles, ils sont faits dans Unity ? Tu as suivi des tutos ?


Pour les modèles, j'utilise Blender que j'ai appris à utiliser grâce à de nombreuses vidéos Youtube ou encore des tutoriels disponibles sur le site officiel. Ça prend un peu de temps à apprendre, mais une fois qu'on commence à retenir les raccourcis, on devient plus rapide.

----------


## Ouamdu

Merci pour ton retour, je commence tout juste Unity et Blender, je vais voir comment je vais gérer  ::):

----------


## Taro

> Avec plaisir.


Voyons voyons, de quoi as-tu besoin en termes de mécanismes/gameplay ? Que je jauge la difficulté.  ::): 

Sinon, j'ai pas mal avancé, que ce soit sur les modèles ou le level design. Ah y'a aussi des trucs audio à "ramasser" :

----------


## Silver

> Voyons voyons, de quoi as-tu besoin en termes de mécanismes/gameplay ? Que je jauge la difficulté.


Je t'ai répondu en MP pour ne pas monopoliser le sujet.  ::):

----------


## raaaahman

Très chouette, mais quelques remarques quand même:

-La voix de cyborg est compréhensible et assez propre, par contre avec ta voix non-modifiée à côté on reconnaît direct. Est-ce gênant? Je ne pense pas, cela dit ça ne rajoutes pas grand-chose au final. Deux idées (non exclusives): demande à quelqu'un de te faire la base de voix pour le cyborg et/ou découpe chaque mot ou presque avec le logiciel avant tout autre effet, histoire d'avoir une saccade clairement artificielle.

-Le mobilier dans les salles, je pense que c'est clairement superflu voire contre-productif. Tu veux attirer l'attention sur tes meilleurs projets, or tu te rajoutes des exemples de modélisation 3D assez quelconques voire peu travaillés. Met plutôt un de tes projets 3D en tant que "sculpture" histoire de ne pas avoir de salle totalement vide non plus, mais pas besoin qu'elle fasse "réaliste".

-Pour une présentation à un potentiel employeur, je privilégierai plutôt un parcours linéaire que plusieurs embranchements: tu veux être sûr qu'il voie la/les partie(s) qui te mette bien en valeur pour le poste convoité. En cas tu pourrais inclure un tapis roulant qui ferait une visite guidée automatique tout en laissant l'opportunité au "joueur" de pouvoir en descendre s'il désire sauter une partie ou en approfondir une autre.

Je suis intéressé de voir comment tu avances, aussi je pense qu'il serait pratique que tu crées un topic dédié afin de pouvoir retrouver plus facilement ton travail une fois fini (car tu vas le finir, hein?  ::):  ). Tu n'es pas obligé de le faire tout de suite non plus, si tu récupères les liens vers les posts et les mets dans un OP du potentiel topic. Tu pourras à l'occasion un nous faire "post-mortem" après le baptême du feu, ce sera sans doute très intéressant.

De manière plus pragmatique: il me semble que Unity utilise (ou utilisait) une syntaxe "personnelle" pour ledit javascript. Ce qui paraît peu pratique en vue d'une exportation pour le web (il faudrait alors convertir le pseudo-javascript en javascript officiel  ::wacko::  ),  Est-ce que tu serais en mesure de dire ce qu'il en est dans la version actuelle?

----------


## Taro

> Je t'ai répondu en MP pour ne pas monopoliser le sujet.


J'ai vu la notification, je vais aller voir ça après ce post  :;): 




> Très chouette, mais quelques remarques quand même:
> 
> -La voix de cyborg est compréhensible et assez propre, par contre avec ta voix non-modifiée à côté on reconnaît direct. Est-ce gênant? Je ne pense pas, cela dit ça ne rajoutes pas grand-chose au final. Deux idées (non exclusives): demande à quelqu'un de te faire la base de voix pour le cyborg et/ou découpe chaque mot ou presque avec le logiciel avant tout autre effet, histoire d'avoir une saccade clairement artificielle.
> _En fait, j'ai viré les voix de cyborg, et j'ai tout laissé en "voix normale". Finalement ça rend mieux._
> 
> -Le mobilier dans les salles, je pense que c'est clairement superflu voire contre-productif. Tu veux attirer l'attention sur tes meilleurs projets, or tu te rajoutes des exemples de modélisation 3D assez quelconques voire peu travaillés. Met plutôt un de tes projets 3D en tant que "sculpture" histoire de ne pas avoir de salle totalement vide non plus, mais pas besoin qu'elle fasse "réaliste".
> _J'ai très peu de "projets 3D" comme tu dis, car je suis programmeur à la base et non artiste 3D. Des salles vies, ça ne me plait pas du tout, et sans objets comment justifier des interactions ?
> J'ai bien compris le fondement de la suggestion, mais je vais continuer avec mes modèles low-poly._
> 
> ...

----------


## Taro

Topic dédié créé ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...un-jeu-modeste  :;): 

_Edit : Qu'il est beau ce topic, allez voir, je viens d'implémenter un truc génial !_

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Hello, du coup ça en est ou cette histoire de game jam? J'ai répondu au sondage, je serais tenté par l'aventure!

----------


## Grhyll

Perso je suis parti sur d'autres trucs, du coup je pense pas que j'aurai le temps/la motiv de participer, et à plus forte raison d'organiser, des game jams à longue durée...

----------


## Taro

Pour l'instant j'admets que je suis pris dans d'autres trucs, mais dans quelques temps si des gens sont toujours motivés il est possible que je sois toujours opé.  ::):

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Sinon pour les impatients, il y a une Game Jam dans un mois et demi où la contrainte est d'avoir de la génération procédurale dans son jeu:
https://itch.io/jam/procjam

----------


## Grhyll

Sans oublier la Mini-LD qui est en cours depuis hier !
ludumdare.com/compo/2015/09/05/mini-ludum-dare-62

----------


## Gafda

Je viens de tomber par hasard sur ce topac, si la jam se fait j'en suis 






> Sinon pour les impatients, il y a une Game Jam dans un mois et demi où la contrainte est d'avoir de la génération procédurale dans son jeu:
> https://itch.io/jam/procjam


Procédurale ? Humm, ça tombe bien j'ai justement un jeu avec du procédural que je code à temps perdu sous la main 
(Mais pour le coup je suis un faible car j'utilise Unity  :tired:  )

Merci pour l'info  ::wub::

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

J'ai regardé ton dev blog et effectivement, c'est plein de procédural ton jeu  ::):

----------


## Gafda

> J'ai regardé ton dev blog et effectivement, c'est plein de procédural ton jeu


Yup, ça me fait penser qu'il faut que je le mette à jour  :<_<: 

J'ai repris l'idée de taronyu26 sur les fiches. J'ai donc fait un pti google sheet pour que chacun puisse y mettre les infos utiles.


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing

----------


## Taro

Bonne idée ! ...hé mais attends, c'était la mienne !  ::o: 

J'ai complété du coup. Je me suis permis une ou deux retouches (retour à la ligne auto + couleurs de remplissage).  :;):

----------


## Gafda

> Bonne idée ! ...hé mais attends, c'était la mienne ! 
> 
> J'ai complété du coup. Je me suis permis une ou deux retouches (retour à la ligne auto + couleurs de remplissage).


Ouais, c'est ce que j'ai dit, j'ai précisé que cela venait de toi  :^_^: 



> J'ai repris l'idée de taronyu26 sur les fiches


C'est plus pratique sur un tableur qu'en postant sur CPC

----------


## Taro

Oui oui j'avais vu, je taquinais  :;):

----------


## Gafda

> je taquinais


Et bha c'est pas bien.
Vilain  :^_^:

----------


## hyper

Bon, vu que j'ai fait la Make Something Horrible avec Uubu, il y a de fortes chances que je recommence ici (avec ou sans lui, il a pas trop de temps en ce moment on dirait). 
C'est pas tout, j'ai un tableau à compléter moi.  ::ninja::

----------


## Uubu

Ok pour moi, mais pour un (tout) petit projet.  :;):

----------


## Taro

Le tableur se remplit, c'est bien !  :B):

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Je viens d'y ajouter ma ligne.  :;):

----------


## Gafda

> Le tableur se remplit, c'est bien !


Yep, on va pouvoir commencer à réfléchir à la suite  :Eclope: 

Genre réfléchir au thème (82% des votes sur le sondage pour le fait d'avoir un thème précis)

----------


## Taro

Toutafay.

Au passage j'ai mis le lien du tableur dans l'OP.

Bon, concernant le thème, l'idéal ce serait d'en fixer quelques uns (genre 5-6) et qu'ensuite on fasse un vote.

----------


## Gafda

Oh il est sympa, il a mis à jour l'OPay.  ::lol:: 


Pour les thèmes/problématiques, il y a ça qui me vient à chaud là tout de suite  ::ninja::  :

- Thème 1: Mind fuck, tout ce qui peut pousser à la folie ou énerver le joueur
- Thème 2: La vitesse, un thème global qui peut être transcrit en plein de choses différentes
- Thème 3: Gameplay innovant, aux chiottes les gameplay passe-partout, ici on veut de la nouveauté  :X1: 
- Thème 4: La cuisine, j'vais pas faire un dessin...
- Thème 5: Réflexion, idem, je pense que le nom est clair


Au passage, pour le support, uniquement PC ou on peut aussi gérer d'autres plateformes (mobiles ?)

----------


## Louck

Sinon pour le thème, nous pouvons réutiliser ceux de la Ludum Dare. On sélectionne via un jet de dée  ::P: .

----------


## Gafda

> Sinon pour le thème, nous pouvons réutiliser ceux de la Ludum Dare. On sélectionne via un jet de dée .


Un jet de dés? Je ne connais pas trop le principe des choix pour la Ludum Dare, mais si j'ai bien pigé c'est la communauté qui choisi le thème ? Donc dans tous les cas on doit trouver des thèmes pour faire le tirage au sort, nan ?  :tired:

----------


## Louck

En gros on se base sur les thèmes qui ont été déjà sélectionnés pour les sessions de Ludum Dare.
Il doit en avoir un peu moins de 50... Du coup pour la sélection, on fait un random (ou un jet de dé) entre 1 et 50 afin de savoir quel thème utiliser pour notre petit concours  :;): .

----------


## Gafda

> En gros on se base sur les thèmes qui ont été déjà sélectionnés pour les sessions de Ludum Dare.
> Il doit en avoir un peu moins de 50... Du coup pour la sélection, on fait un random (ou un jet de dé) entre 1 et 50 afin de savoir quel thème utiliser pour notre petit concours .


Pas con, j'approuve.

Qu'on le couvre d'or!

----------


## Grhyll

Je me suis inscrit aussi du coup, mais comme Uubu, faudra voir en fonction de la durée et du moment !

Et sinon ça me paraît bien aussi de récupérer les chutes des Ludum Dare passées !

----------


## Gafda

Woké, du coup si on prend les thèmes proposés pour la Ludum Dare, ça donne ça :


J'ai fait un bon gros copier coller des thèmes de la LD 33:


Spoiler Alert! 



Ludum Dare 33 – August 2015

1.	Can’t Stop Moving
2.	Chain Reaction
3.	A Map Will Be Useful
4.	Power Supply
5.	Attraction
6.	Day and Night
7.	Limited Capacity
8.	Balance of Power
9.	The Power of Two
10.	This is Where We Die
11.	Swarm
12.	Infection
13.	Unexpected Connections
14.	Labyrinth
15.	Seasons
16.	Lost in the Forest
17.	Teleporting
18.	Chaos
19.	Deadline
20.	Illusion of Choice
21.    A World in the Skies
22.	You are the Monster
23.	Expanding World
24.	Beyond the Wall
25.	Abandoned
26.	One Rule
27.	No Enemies	
28.	Islands
29.	Harvest
30.	Victory Requires Sacrifice
31.	Curiosity
32.	Experiment
33.	Genetics
34.	Hidden Information
35.	Planets
36.	Something’s Broken
37.	Size Matters
38.	Follow the Leader
39.	Little Things, Big Changes
40.	Magnets
41.	Death is Not the End
42.	Build Your Way Out
43.	Destroying Yourself
44.	It Spreads!
45.	No Combat
46.	Artificial Intelligence
47.	You are Not Supposed to Be Here
48.	Unusual Movement
49.	Asymmetric
50.	Mutation
51.	Multiple Layers
52.	Strange World
53.	It Was Not Supposed to Work Like That
54.	Stick Together
55.	Shadows
56.	Consequences
57.	Parallel Dimension
58.	Revolution
59.	Misplaced in Time
60.	Dreamscape
61.    Alone in the World
62.	Growing Things
63.	Companion
64.	Indirect Control
65.	You are Being Hunted
66.	Break the System
67.	Connections
68.	Playing Both Sides
69.	Destroy to Create	
70.	Shelter
71.	Two Elements
72.	Imperfect Information
73.	Shipwrecked
74.	Little But Mighty
75.	Pluto’s Heart
76.	Perspective	
77.	Reflection
78.	Hallucination
79.	Work Together
80.	Mind Control
81.	Everyday Hazards




Alors, plusieurs options:
1- On fait un /rnd sur cette liste, on récupère 10 items au hasard et on vote ensuite pour le thème
2- On vote directement pour 5 thèmes et ensuite celui qui a le plus de voix sera le thème
3- Vote c'est mainstream, et on trouve tous ensemble du premier coup le bon thème  ::ninja::

----------


## Louck

Sinon pour avoir un peu d'imprévu: On vote pour les 10/5 thèmes qu'on veut avoir, ensuite le random fait le travail  ::): .

----------


## Gafda

> Sinon pour avoir un peu d'imprévu: On vote pour les 10/5 thèmes qu'on veut avoir, ensuite le random fait le travail .


Pas idiot  :^_^: 

Je trouve ça même encore plus drôle. Moi je suis pour !

----------


## hyper

Pour les votes + hasard moi aussi  ::):

----------


## Taro

10 votes puis hasard ça me va aussi !

----------


## Nattefrost

I'm in si j'ai le temps (j'ai rempli le tableur), j'aimerai vraiment prendre part à ça. ::P:

----------


## Gafda

Owai, un nouveau canard qui veut participay !  ::lol:: 

Bon, du coup, on part sur du vote + /rnd ?
Si oui, je propose de commencer à voter si cela ne dérange personne  :;): 
Comme ça, ça laisse plus de temps pour réfléchir et trouver un concept de jeu

*EDIT:*
Pour ma part : 


Spoiler Alert! 



1- Infection
2- Expanding the World
3- Planets
4- Harvest
5- Companion
6- Destroy youself
7- Islands
8- Teleporting
9- Mind control
10- Shelter

----------


## Nattefrost

@Gafda j'ai jamais fait de jeu avec les outils appropriés (winforms n'en est pas vraiment un  ::P:  ) donc ça me botte ouais. Je pense partir sur du lua/love2d

----------


## Gafda

love2d.

Merde alors, je ne connaissais pas  ::o:

----------


## Nattefrost

Löve a l'air assez facile à mettre en place mais je m'y suis pas encore vraiment penché.
Pour le vote des thèmes j'ai pas de préférence, le random soit mon guide  :;): .

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Pareil que Nattefrost pour le choix. Je m'adapterai quel qu'il soit et pas de préférence.  ::):  
(je ne promets pas d'y participer car pas sûr d'avoir le temps suivant quand ça tombe mais je suis toujours partant).

----------


## Taro

Mes votes :




> 1. Victory Requires Sacrifice
> 2. Alone in the World
> 3. Break the System
> 4. Planets
> 5. One Rule
> 6. Swarm
> 7. Genetics
> 8. Little Things, Big Changes
> 9. Day and Night
> 10. Seasons


Si on prend ces éléments et qu'on les combine, ça peut donner un pitch assez sympa :
Seul, vous devrez lutter contre un système type IA/sécurité, probablement dans l'espace, un vaisseau ou à la surface d'une planète dans un avant-poste, une seule règle vous guidera et vous aurez affaire à des ennemis organisés en essaims, la génétique sera de la partie et chaque petit(e) choix/action aura de lourdes conséquences, ce sera tout mignon de voir jour, nuit et saisons défiler.

Converti en références, ça donne :
Un truc à la Alien dans un vaisseau ou un avant-poste sur une planète, où vous lutterez à la fois contre des essaims d'aliens et le système de sécurité/l'IA du coin, une petite dimension RPG à base d'améliorations génétiques de votre perso, un système de choix style Until Dawn, cycle jour/nuit et même les saisons.

Ce qui me donne une idée, certes overkill : se mettre d'accord sur un pitch (avec éventuellement, auparavant, un brainstorming version forum) et ensuite, soit on se regroupe tous ensemble pour bosser sur le jeu (oui, c'est surtout ça c'est la partie overkill), soit par équipes/en solo, bref le but tout le monde a le même pitch et éventuellement on aura plusieurs jeux, plusieurs interprétations issues de la même idée de base.

----------


## raaaahman

Vu que vous êtes en majorité des bouffeurs de code, je me suis mis en "artiste".  :^_^:  Bon faut le dire vite hein, mais bon, 'faut bien faire ses armes à un moment donné.

----------


## bilbo10

Tableau rempli (enfin). Pour le choix du thème, je sais pas encore trop, je vous laisse voir le pb pour le moment du coup ^^'

----------


## Gafda

> Vu que vous êtes en majorité des bouffeurs de code, je me suis mis en "artiste".  Bon faut le dire vite hein, mais bon, 'faut bien faire ses armes à un moment donné.


Il en faut des artistes.
Par exemple moi, je suis infoutu de faire une simple texture 32x32  ::(: 


Et pas mal l'idée de combiner taronyu26, ça donne un pitch pas dégueu  ::):

----------


## Taro

> Et pas mal l'idée de combiner taronyu26, ça donne un pitch pas dégueu


Ben, pour tout te dire, on pourrait faire exactement comme on a fait en cours de "Méthodologie" à mon école de JV :
Un brainstorming (là, en version forum)Trier les idées : classer par catégories (gameplay, environnement, technique...), enlever les doublons, enlever l'overkillFaire, pour chaque personne, un random dans chaque catégorie, et ça lui donne son pitchLa personne concernée peut, au choix, remplacer un élément par un autre élément de la même catégorie (dans notre cas il y avait 4-5 catégories)

C'est comme ça que je me suis retrouvé avec :
_"La princesse, qui est en fait un homme, doit causer une crise économique dans la Grèce antique, à l'aide d'un Portal Gun."_
Le Portal Gun c'était hors de propos, le reste tenait à peu près, donc j'ai viré ça pour mettre autre chose.

C'était rigolo  ::):

----------


## Gafda

> Ben, pour tout te dire, on pourrait faire exactement comme on a fait en cours de "Méthodologie" à mon école de JV :
> Un brainstorming (là, en version forum)Trier les idées : classer par catégories (gameplay, environnement, technique...), enlever les doublons, enlever l'overkillFaire, pour chaque personne, un random dans chaque catégorie, et ça lui donne son pitchLa personne concernée peut, au choix, remplacer un élément par un autre élément de la même catégorie (dans notre cas il y avait 4-5 catégories)
> 
> C'est comme ça que je me suis retrouvé avec :
> _"La princesse, qui est en fait un homme, doit causer une crise économique dans la Grèce antique, à l'aide d'un Portal Gun."_
> Le Portal Gun c'était hors de propos, le reste tenait à peu près, donc j'ai viré ça pour mettre autre chose.
> 
> C'était rigolo


Et bien on peut prendre plusieurs thèmes (4-5) et faire un brainstorming pour tous les lier et donner un axe de dev pour la jam.

Cependant, on ne risque pas d'avoir quelque chose de trop fermé ? Parce qu'un thème, c'est large, et on peut avoir pas mal de trucs différents, or ici, on s'enfonce dans les précisions et cela va donner des jeux relativement identiques. 
Après j'ai peut-être tord de penser ça  ::):

----------


## Taro

C'est tout l'inverse, le but serait de faire un brainstorming large et d'associer 4-5 idées à chaque personne/groupe. Donc non, via la magie du random, on aura des pitchs différents !  :;): 
Par contre oui, si on fait une conversion "4-5 idées -> pitch" qui soit commune à tout le monde ben forcément ce sera plus directif.  ::sad::

----------


## Gafda

> C'est tout l'inverse, le but serait de faire un brainstorming large et d'associer 4-5 idées à chaque personne/groupe. Donc non, via la magie du random, on aura des pitchs différents !


Ah, vu comme ça ouais, les pitch seront différents

----------


## Gafda

Bon les coupaings, on se lance pour trouver un thème ?

----------


## UndeadThings

Moi je participerai pas mais je veux bien aider a trouver le thème.  ::):

----------


## Taro

Dans l'immédiat je manque de dispo pour participer. J'ai beaucoup de code à faire en ce moment.

----------

